# The Zero Sight Series



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

​
Howdy, My name is B. Justin Shier. I'm a medical student by day and an aspiring author by night. _Zero Sight_ is my debut novel.

_Zero Sight_ is about magic, and monsters, and copious amounts of coffee. The events take place in a parallel America where magic is real but under wraps. Dieter Resnick, the book's protagonist, is a high school student trying to earn a college scholarship. But things don't go as planned. A high school brawl leads to a tragic explosion, and a strange girl changes Dieter's life forever.

_Zero Sight_ and its sequel, _Zero Sum_, are available on Amazon's Kindle and Barnes and Noble's Nook. Quite a few reviews are up on Amazon and Goodreads. Please, check 'em out!

Zero Sight (Zero Sight Series, Book 1) on Amazon USA UK Germany

Zero Sight (Zero Sight Series, Book 1) on Nook

Critics and reviewers: feel free to PM me for details on obtaining a review copy / conducting an author interview.

You can also visit my blog at: http://www.bjustinshier.com (There may be cake. No promises.)

B.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Justin, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Just updated the entry with the UK and German Kindle links.

_Zero Sight_ has now received three 5-star reviews (2 on Amazon and 1 on BnN). I've had a number of people tell me that they gave the sample chapters a shot and then decided to buy the novel. That's been really great to hear.

So far, so good!

A big thank you to the book blogs that agreed to add _Zero Sight_ to their reviewing queues. If I missed your site in my search, please send me a PM and I'll get you a free review copy.

Check out the blog for short stories, musings on life in medical school, and future announcements about _The Zero Sight Series_.

Now back to studying for Boards.

B.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

_Zero Sight_ now has five 5-star reviews on Amazon!

A big thank you to everyone that gave _Zero Sight_ a chance. I know you have a lot of novels out there. I'm grateful that you took a chance on mine.

It's been fun to read the incoming opinions. One reviewer compared _Zero Sight_ to Grossman's _The Magicians_ and commented it was like a more adult version of _Harry Potter_. Another enjoyed the mix of technology and magic in _Zero Sight_'s world.

If anyone is interested in reviewing it, I'm giving away ten (10) free copies _Zero Sight_ in the format of your choice (MOBI or EPUB). PM me and I'll send a copy your way.

The free copies have been sent. Thanks everyone.

Happy Reading,

B.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Tempting.  My TBR list is starting to get more manageable, and the idea intrigues me.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Zero Sight is up to 10 total reviews on Amazon and still averaging 5-stars!

To everyone that asked, yes, I'm working on the sequel to Zero Sight. It is called _Zero Sum_, and I hope to have it out by this fall. In the meantime, do check out some of the other awesome authors on this board.

B.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you the Top 10 Hot New Releases in Contemporary Fantasy. As of June 18th, 2011, a new challenger has arrived:

01. American Vampire (Vampire for Hire #3)
02. Hounded (with Bonus Content): The Iron Druid Chronicles
03. Hexed: The Iron Druid Chronicles
04. Witches of East End (The Beauchamp Family)
05. The Vampire Who Played Dead (A Spinoza Novella)
06. The Vampire Club
07. Retribution (Dark-Hunter)
08. Hammered (with Bonus Content): The Iron Druid Chronicles
*09. Zero Sight (Zero Sight Series, Book 1)*
10. Tangled Threads

Despite having no agent, no publisher, no Publisher's Weekly piece, no big-ticket reviews, no NPR interview (yes, please!), an absolutely unknown author, and a staggering marketing budget of zero dollars and zero cents, Zero Sight is at the center of a Kevin Hearne-Jennifer Estep sandwich.










More info on the blog... http://www.bjustinshier.com/2011/06/zero-sight-is-now-top-10-hot-new.html

B.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm really stoked/honored to say that the readership over at Amazon has ranked Zero Sight in the top 10 of Contemporary Fantasy. It is truly thrilling to read all these encouraging responses!

On a side note, one of my poor beta readers wasn't able to post his review on Amazon. If you like a detailed assessment of a book before you buy it, this is the review for you:

"...if you love the contemporary take on the boy-meets-Faerie genre, love manga, anime, role-playing game world-mechanics, and fantasy tropes blended together, plus an El Mariachi-styled nod to drug violence coming from South of the border, then you are likely to like a book that mashes all of these together in a web of well-edited prose. This book will do it."

Read more at:

http://www.bjustinshier.com/2011/07/objective-analysis-of-zero-sight-by-dr.html

B.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

KBoarders!

I wanted to let everyone know about an awesome review Zero Sight received this week:

*"Just finished the first book, it's like harry potter on crack."* 
-B.E. (A Kindle fanatic just like you!)

Well, _Zero Sight_ isn't _quite_ that addictive, but it isn't lemon juice in the nose, either. 

B.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy cow!

I was just informed that Zero Sight broke into the Top 5 of Amazon's "Best in Contemporary Fantasy" ratings. Thanks everyone for taking the time to review!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/top-rated/digital-text/158579011/

I better pick up the pace on Zero Sum...just a few more main characters to kill... 

B.


----------



## Wordsmith (Nov 7, 2011)

I just finished reading Zero Sight, and I absolutely loved it. I'm eagerly waiting for the sequel, Zero Sum. What is the approximate release date of the book?


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Wordsmith said:


> I just finished reading Zero Sight, and I absolutely loved it. I'm eagerly waiting for the sequel, Zero Sum. What is the approximate release date of the book?


Glad you liked _Zero Sight_, Wordsmith. I'm hoping to have _Zero Sum_ out in 2 weeks. The novel is in beta right now (it's being scanned for typos by a few hawk-eyed readers). Once the beta is done, it will be released.

If you want to know exactly when _Zero Sum_ goes gold, you can join my new release's email list here:

http://www.bjustinshier.com/p/email-list.html

Or the series' Facebook page here:

http://www.facebook.com/ZeroSightSeries

Also, welcome to the Kindle Boards!

B.


----------



## Wordsmith (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, B. Looking forward to reading _Zero Sum_!


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

So _Zero Sum_, the sequel to _Zero Sight_, is now out...

​
Amazon + B&N

It's in the top 500 of all books at the moment. A big thanks to all my readers!

B.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Zero Sum is about to hit 2,000 sales on Amazon alone. Thanks for the support everyone! These forums rock.

B.


----------



## Luis (Feb 23, 2012)

I think your books may be more addictive than crack! I am supposed to be finishing up my thesis dissertation, but I can't put these amazing books down!


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Luis said:


> I think your books may be more addictive than crack! I am supposed to be finishing up my thesis dissertation, but I can't put these amazing books down!


Thanks! It's getting to be that time of year, isn't it...best wishes on the dissertation. Now I'm curious what the topic is. Also, welcome to KB. It's a fun place to hang out!

B.


----------



## Luis (Feb 23, 2012)

B. Justin Shier said:


> Thanks! It's getting to be that time of year, isn't it...best wishes on the dissertation. Now I'm curious what the topic is. Also, welcome to KB. It's a fun place to hang out!
> 
> B.


Thanks for the kind words. I'll be defending in 2 weeks. I developed some techniques for characterizing drug eluting implants for treating cancer with medical imaging systems like ultrasound and MRI, so that doctors can figure out how much drug is still in the implant after it is in place.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Luis said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'll be defending in 2 weeks. I developed some techniques for characterizing drug eluting implants for treating cancer with medical imaging systems like ultrasound and MRI, so that doctors can figure out how much drug is still in the implant after it is in place.


That's hot.

B.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Sampled.  Looks great -- congrats on the success of these!


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

So, April 1st was the one year anniversary of my foray into self publishing. It's been an amazing ride so far. My first book, _Zero Sight_ has over 125 reviews on Amazon, and its sequel, _Zero Sum_, is selling quite well. I've had the great fortune of getting featured as a Kindle Daily Deal, and I was even offered a few traditional contracts!

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on KB. These boards were crucial to overcoming the stiff learning curve of self-publishing and I recommend all new authors I talk with to these pages. Your advice allowed me to skirt quite a few dark holes, and your own successes have encouraged me to keep on chugging. It feels great to be a member of the avant-garde. I think we're going to look back on these years of seismic change in the publishing industry and just shake our heads.

B.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

B. Justin Shier said:


> So, April 1st was the one year anniversary of my foray into self publishing.
> B.


Congrats on a great year. Year 2 figures to be bigger and better!


----------

